# IntelliJ Idea - Alles eingeklappt



## krgewb (23. Mai 2022)

Ich drücke manchmal ausversehen eine Tastenkombination, die alle meine If-Blöcke einklappt. Da steht dann: {...}
Ich muss dann jede Stelle anklicken, damit es wieder aufgeklappt wird. Geht das auch mit einer Tastenkombination?


----------



## temi (23. Mai 2022)

`Strg + Umschalt + NumPad -` zum Einklappen und `Strg + Umschalt + NumPad +` zum Ausklappen


----------

